# dimmable gu10 cfl



## masacate09 (Feb 4, 2010)

looking for any information on a dimmalbe gu10 cfl for a track lighting system. customer does not like the heat produced by the original gu10 halogens that come with the light. I cant find any that are actually made in the USA for shipping purposes any information either good or bad will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

I bet changing the track heads will be cheaper in the end.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

masacate09 said:


> looking for any information on a dimmalbe gu10 cfl for a track lighting system. customer does not like the heat produced by the original gu10 halogens that come with the light. I cant find any that are actually made in the USA for shipping purposes any information either good or bad will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


They make GU 10s in LED. Three white color choices to pick from too


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I did a search, and found no US made dimmable Gu10 base CFL's. 

I found a few US made GU10 base LED lamps, but they all say that dimming them voids the warranty. http://www.ledtronics.com/products/ProductsDetails.aspx?WP=C675K906

You might be SOL, if you absolutely want to dim them.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

The dimmable part is the sticking point. CFL lamps of all bases may say they are dimmable, but it does not work very well. Even an LED is not perfect in that regard, but it is much better. (and more expensive)

http://www.ledlightbulb.net/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_7&products_id=318


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Megaman do a dimmable (smooth & 4-step) GU10 CFL.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

you might as well give the customer a flashlight too if you are going to use those cfl's......


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

captkirk said:


> you might as well give the customer a flashlight too if you are going to use those cfl's......


Yes mate I have noticed this - whole different kind of light all together. For a large open living area you nearly need to double your numbers if you want CFL's


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Marcus said:


> Yes mate I have noticed this - whole different kind of light all together. For a large open living area you nearly need to double your numbers if you want CFL's


 I dont mind most cfl's but those little gu10 that are shaped like MR16's are not very bright.


----------

